# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Asperger's

## Xmen

I was diagnosed with SAD not too long ago but my mother is positive I have Aspergers.

I'm seeing a therapist for the first time Friday, and I guess she'll clear it up. But I was wanting to know if the two are commonly confused when being diagnosed.

Thank yo

----------


## Marleywhite

People with Aspergers also suffer from social situations.

----------


## Xmen

Thanks for your  reply.

----------


## Antidote

SAD is highly comorbid with Autism spectrum disorders. Autism involves social deficits that can easily lead to social anxiety. A good doctor won't confuse them if they do a thorough assessment though.

----------


## L

Good luck with your appointment.

----------


## CityofAngels

> I was diagnosed with SAD not too long ago but my mother is positive I have Aspergers.
> 
> I'm seeing a therapist for the first time Friday, and I guess she'll clear it up.* But I was wanting to know if the two are commonly confused when being diagnosed.*
> 
> Thank yo




Seriously doubt it.

----------


## Xmen

> Did you find out if its ASD or just SAD?  My older son is borderline ASD, but his official diagnoses are sensory processing disorder (SPD) and anxiety.  He had about 5 years in a social skills group at a psychologist's office.  He's really come a long way, but he still struggles with anxiety and bouts of low self-esteem/depression.



The therapist is now saying anxiete and possible bipolar, with SPD.

----------


## Chloee98

Seasonal affective disorder (SAD) is a type of depression that comes and goes in a seasonal pattern. Autism spectrum disorder (ASD) is a condition that affects social interaction, communication, interests and behaviour.

----------

